
'My job application was withdrawn by someone pretending to be me' - mnw21cam
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-48995846
======
thdespou
"When Mr Fearn completed his written assessment, he said he had to save the
Word document under his full name to a particular file. In that file, he could
see the names and assessments of other candidates."

Hey you got your motive right there. Why would they even allow to see the
names of the other candidates?

